# dennerle scaper's tank



## Robbie X (20 Mar 2014)

EDIT: Hi guys, I have decided to invest in the TMC Signiture tank 60x45x30 (WxDxH) instead of the Scaper's tank. The TMC is a little bigger and will offer more scope I thinking.

Hi all, new to the forum and planning my first ever aquascaped tank. I have kept numerous freshwater tanks in the past but never tried my hand at aquascaping.
I'm very much digging the dennerle scaper's tank kit http://www.dennerle.eu/global/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=624:scapers-tank-complete-plus&catid=212:aquascaping-aquarien&Itemid=301&lang=en
Would love to hear from anyone that has purchased this kit, you're opinions, experience and feedback on the kit would be very welcome.
Robbie


----------



## Arne (20 Mar 2014)

Tank is fine, don't get tempted to buy the cleaning magnet that's rounded for the corners. Magnets always leave scratches (found that out the hard way, again)
The filter is fine as well, I have the older black version with a surface skimmer and lots of options. decided to do away with the skimmer later on.
I can't comment on the substrate but I suppose it's fine.

in closing: fine


----------



## Robbie X (20 Mar 2014)

Cheers for the reply Arne, I used to own a Red Sea max tank that had rounded corners and always used my finger to clean the corners 
What do you think of the lighting in the kit?
Would also like to hear from anyone on a fish stocking ratio for this tank. (45 x 31 x 36 cm (WxHxD) 50L)
My initial plan was:
Apistogramma cacatuoides (Pair), undecided dwarf cichlid (Pair), small shoal of Corydoras panda, shoal of Paracheirodon innesi or Paracheirodon axelrodi, but I'm thinking this will be too heavy a load for this size tank.
Opinions and advice very welcome


----------



## Claire (20 Mar 2014)

Regarding stocking, your apistos are a dwarf cichlid pair, and you wouldn't want to put two pairs of bottom dwelling territorial cichlids in a tank that size. Also watch the pandas, as they are one of the more sensitive corydora and may take a bit of abuse from the apistos if they decide to breed.


----------



## Robbie X (20 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the advice Claire, I'll go with a single pair of cacatuoides. I dearly love the Corydoras panda and have kept them in the past with cacatuoides without problems, but will keep in mind you're advice.
As yet I'm undecided on a low tech or high tech system for CO2, would appreciate some advice on the pros & cons of CO2 systems for a tank this size. Any links to articles on this subject, recommended systems etc very much appreciated.


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Just a quick update on the plants that have caught my eye so far.
Plant list:
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Fissidens geppii
Moss Ball
Riccardia Chamedryfolia (Mini coral moss)
Fissiden Fontanus (Phoenix moss)
Pogostemon helferi
Vallisneria nana
Lindernia rotundifolia
Echinodorus vesuvius

Advice and feedback on this list very welcome
Robbie


----------



## Arne (21 Mar 2014)

Lighting looks like it has reflectors so it's probably sufficient, and widely adjustable like the smaller light I have on the slightly smaller Dennerle Cube I have.

Regarding the dwarf cichlids, I wouldn't put any in a tank this size. As Claire also said if they breed there will be no rest for anything anywhere, including the cichlids themselves. You might be able to mix them with the cory's but I wouldn't put a shoal of smaller fish in there with them.


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Cheers for the reply Arne, I will probably drop the idea of a pair and maybe just go for a male in this tank and setup a separate tank at a later date just for a pair.


----------



## harryH (21 Mar 2014)

Arne said:


> I can't comment on the substrate but I suppose it's fine.



Yes substrate is fine. I used it many years ago in a dutch style aquarium with excellent results. Got to say I like Dennerle products, maybe a bit pricey but it's a 'get what you pay for' thing.


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the info Harry, its a lovely looking tank, wish they did a slightly bigger one though, say 70 to 80L.


----------



## Edvet (21 Mar 2014)

Dennerle has a 60 liter Nano tank.


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

I was thinking in terms of width, I like the depth and height but would like it to be wider. I also like the filtration and lighting kit that comes with it, but if I could find a wider tank with the same sort of depth and height I may consider getting that wider tank and buy the filter and light from this kit.


----------



## Arne (21 Mar 2014)

there are a LOT of 60x30x30/36 tanks out there. ADA or clones


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Wow, massive price jump for the ADA tank, the scapers tank can be purchased for around £65 and the ADA comes in at £150 for the extra 15cm,  it is a lovely tank though. I see you can also get a Do!aqua with the same dimensions as the ADA  cube garden 60-P for a little less at  £116. This is still almost double the price for an extra 15cm though.
I need to do some hard thinking but as I'm on a tight budget I can't see me stretching for an extra 15cm.


----------



## Claire (21 Mar 2014)

I think you'll struggle with the HC without co2. It is possible to grow it without, but it is very difficult and growth is at a snails pace


----------



## tim (21 Mar 2014)

60x45x30 tmc signature can be had for around £110


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

@ Claire, CO2 system is now on my list for start up 
@ Tim, cheers, will take a look at the TMC


----------



## Robbie X (21 Mar 2014)

Love the TMC signature Tim! http://www.completeaquatics.co.uk/t...ear-silicone?gclid=CNrslJvipL0CFQ_HtAodeF8ASw
Do you have any experience with this tank? I think this one may make me stretch my budget


----------



## tim (22 Mar 2014)

Hi robbie, no personal experience but I want one , 
George farmer uses one www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/georges-one-pot-iwagumi-challenge.29695/
And Ian holdich www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-new-adventure-a-jungle-mess.25531/


----------



## Robbie X (22 Mar 2014)

Cheers Tim, I have now decided to invest in the TCM Signature 60x45x30, this will give me a little more scope in terms of stocking etc. Thanks for the links btw


----------



## tim (22 Mar 2014)

Robbie X said:


> Cheers Tim, I have now decided to invest in the TCM Signature 60x45x30, this will give me a little more scope in terms of stocking etc. Thanks for the links btw


Look forward to your journal mate.


----------

